# sometimes die pc



## AsusN80v (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello i hath problem vith laptop asus N80v 1.5 yers old.When i begin play any game eaven miecraft work fine and afther 5 min crash and geth very slow or sometimes its die for 15 min and afther work ok if i just use internet or realy simple program. Its posibel its hath bad cooling?
I am very sure i no hath virus and i hath all update. Pleas help. I am sorry for my eng.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Possible overheating issue.

Clean the cooling assembly and vents with a can of compressed air.


----------



## jokawild (Apr 1, 2011)

I recommend buying a good cooling mat plus using monitoring programs to check your temps on your CPU, gpu, and hdd.


----------

